# New Fishrelish spoon color options



## hooked (May 16, 2011)

http://s1141.photobucket.com/user/fishrelish/library/Spoon Flies?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello,

Like your flies. Can you tell me what the minimum tippet size will work with them? I spend a good bit of time in Florida and I have an urge to do some bass fishing. I know which to use on bones, but I haven't a clue which would work on bass. It might be good to key each fly for species on your site.


----------

